# FRANCE - FIFA 2019 Women's Football World Cup



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

TEBC said:


> USA, both in Women and Men´s football.


Say what you want, Europe is the hotbed of football. Even the European champs are much more interesting than the World Cup.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

*2019 FIFA Women's World Cup Bids*



5portsF4n said:


> If, if, if. MLS stadiums are smaller than Brazilian stadiums, is that why we have a better average attendance than Brazilian Serie A?



I have said nothing against MLS. I'm an avid supporter of football in the US. But it's a fact that WC's are pretty much sold out every time so the country with the biggest stadiums holds that record.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

5portsF4n said:


> You must not watch the Women's World Cup. In the 2007 World Cup Australia played Brazil in a quarter final and lost 3-2. In 2011 in Germany, Australia was in the same group as Brazil, and lost 1-0. Both teams got through to the knock out stage, and both were knocked out in the quarter finals.
> 
> 
> 
> So they've made the quarter finals stage in the last 2 World Cups, both times playing Brazil and both times losing narrowly. How is that not "doing well"? Those aren't friendlies.



Well in a WWC reaching the quarter finals is nothing really special. Or do you think they could win a tournament.
But you are right, to say they are not competitive was wrong but I'm not a native English speaker and mistakes happen. What I was trying to say is that besides Sweden and Brazil the other bidders are not top tier teams. 

But China got the WWC as well so that doesn't seem to be important anyway.


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

5portsF4n said:


> Meanwhile, the award for the most attended FIFA tournament in the world goes to....


If I came from a country which sells a mere 9'000 seats for a World Cup semi-final, as happened in 1999, I wouldn't talk too loud about most attended.



TEBC said:


> USA, both in Women and Men´s football.


You guessed it wrong. But you may try again. Maybe you are correct next time. I give you a clue, if you avoid double-counting attendees you may get to the correct answer.


----------



## Tony E Architecture (Mar 26, 2014)

As a neutral, (Because I'm English and we aren't Bidding), I would support the Australian Bid.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

Neutral? :slap:

Australia is English speaking, part of the Commonwealth and a former colony. 

I think everybody who has written anything in this thread is more neutral than you are.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Applications to host 2019 WWC in, but mysterious*

Tuesday was the deadline for countries to submit their intent to bid for the 2019 Women’s World Cup, and it’s unclear exactly which countries submitted applications to FIFA.

South Korea confirmed its intent to bid for the tournament, and South Africa also reportedly wants the event.

South Africa already obtained the 2016 U-20 Women’s World Cup, which could serve as a prelude to the 2019 senior edition. The U-20 Women’s World Cup is typically played in the same country the year before the senior event – like Canada in 2014 and 2015 – so it’s highly unlikely South Africa would host in 2016 and then again in 2018. FIFA notes on its site that “if circumstances require, FIFA reserves the right to award the hosting of the events separately.”

Reached Tuesday, FIFA told The Equalizer that they would not be releasing a list of applicants at this time.

Rumored to be in the mix for bidding are Poland and Brazil, though both are unconfirmed. There was some chatter of an Australian bid as well, but there’s been no indication that the FFA is interested. Given that actual bids aren’t due — just letters of intent — it’s possible that several countries put their name in just to stay in the mix.

The deadline for delivery of the hosting agreement together with all the signed bidding documents is Oct. 31, with the final decision on the hosts currently scheduled to take place at the first FIFA Executive Committee meeting in 2015.

Sweden decided not to bid on the 2019 Women’s World Cup in order to focus on obtaining a U-17 Euro tournament and a U-17 Women’s World Cup.

As mentioned in the Swedish article, current World Cup champions Japan plan to bid on the 2023 Women’s World Cup, and it seems commonly accepted that they should win it.

That there’s even two confirmed bids for the 2019 World Cup from a pair of still-developing women’s soccer countries is encouraging. Canada ran practically unopposed in its bid for the 2015 World Cup. Zimbabwe was the only other known bid, and financial suspicions were confirmed when that country pulled out of the bidding process shortly before the tournament was awarded to Canada.


----------



## AbbeyRoadDolphins (Apr 16, 2014)

Wonder why they won't say who wants to bid yet?

Assume someone from western Europe would've submitted intent, maybe France. Surprised a country like Netherlands or Belgium hasn't been rumored. England might've been smart to bid after the success of the London 2012 tourney. 

You'd think South Africa would be unlikely to win, but who knows. Would Africa show up for a women's tourney? Brazil bid is cool, but after 2014 wc, 2016 olympics would they get yet another tourney? Especially after protests over money spent (even though all the stadiums would be in place already) and FIFA worrying about the slow progress of stadiums. South Korea would make a great host, but Japan already said they want 2023. Should be an interesting bid process this time.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*South Africa will bid to host 2019 Women's World Cup*

South Africa will bid to host the 2019 Women's World Cup as they turn their search for success from their failing men's side to the women's arena. 

The country has already won the right to host the 2016 U-20 Women's World Cup - the first time a major women's world championship will be hosted on the African continent - and now want the senior event as well. 

They are expected to face stiff face competition, however, notably from reigning world champions Japan. 

But South African Football Association president Danny Jordaan said the country's track record as hosts of major events would stand its bid in good stead. 

Jordaan also announced the appointment of former Dutch international Vera Pauw as the new coach of the women's side, Banyana Banyana. 

She has been tasked with qualifying the team for the 2015 Women's World Cup in Canada, where Africa will have three representatives. 

South Africa have previously narrowly missed out on World Cup qualification but did take part in the women's competition at the 2012 London Olympics. 

Qualification will be decided in October at the African Women's Championships in Namibia. 

Pauw has worked extensively with the Dutch federation plus also in Scotland and mostly recently Russia. She is also a Fifa instructor. 

"We decided we wanted first a women coach for each of our women's teams, then we wanted one of the best coaches and we when couldn't find that internally we had to go outside and look. Pauw comes with top credentials," Jordaan said. 

"Her mandate will be to take us to the World Cup next year. Her contract will be for as long as she is successful." 

Pauw was not at Thursday's announcement in Johannesburg but in a recorded video message she said: "We will aim high and look to make huge strides." 

She will arrive later this month and takes charge of her first match on 26 March against Namibia in a friendly.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

With Sweden out South Africa comes as front runners. Australia is the second strong bid. South Korea has zero chances because of the olynpic games and Japan as favorites for 2023. Dont know about Poland. Brazil wont bid.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

AbbeyRoadDolphins said:


> Wonder why they won't say who wants to bid yet? Assume someone from western Europe would've submitted intent, maybe France. Surprised a country like Netherlands or Belgium hasn't been rumored. England might've been smart to bid after the success of the London 2012 tourney. You'd think South Africa would be unlikely to win, but who knows. Would Africa show up for a women's tourney? Brazil bid is cool, but after 2014 wc, 2016 olympics would they get yet another tourney? Especially after protests over money spent (even though all the stadiums would be in place already) and FIFA worrying about the slow progress of stadiums. South Korea would make a great host, but Japan already said they want 2023. Should be an interesting bid process this time.


The protests didnt interfere in Brazils will to bid for events. The country will host the Copa America and Universiade, both in 2019, thats why they wont bid.


----------



## lwa (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm sure I read somewhere that Scotland was contemplating a bid for a Women's World Cup or Euro's (can't remember which now), but can't remember which it was.

Would love to see it here, but to be honest, attitutes to womens sport would need to change massively for either tournament to be anything other than a total flop.


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

flierfy said:


> If I came from a country which sells a mere 9'000 seats for a World Cup semi-final, as happened in 1999, I wouldn't talk too loud about most attended.
> 
> 
> You guessed it wrong. But you may try again. Maybe you are correct next time. I give you a clue, if you avoid double-counting attendees you may get to the correct answer.


9'000 is a hundred times higher than the 250 that attended in 1995 in Sweden in a match between Canada and Nigeria....

As for the US, sorry undisputed attendance King and Queens. Stadiums were large, but people attended, an undisputed fact.


----------



## AbbeyRoadDolphins (Apr 16, 2014)

I think what's impressive is the total attendance still standing. I understand the average attendance because of the stadium size, since that doesn't matter when it comes to the number of games, but after 1994 the tournament went from 52 matches to 64 matches. If Brazil doesn't top the 1994 total number, its most likely the total attendance record will stand until at least 2026. Qatar certainly won't. Russia...maybe. 

The Women's world cup is now expanded for 2015 and on from 16 teams to 24 teams. So Canada may pass the total attendance of 1999, but probably not the average. Another impressive thing about 1999...how many people from outside of America do you think bought tickets? Probably not many...maybe some from China and Canada. But 1999 is what launched the Women's world cup into the massive tournament it is, and I'm sure the percentage of ticket buyers from the host country was much larger. Now its become a destination event where people from around the world make a trip to, but I don't think it was until after 1999.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

AbbeyRoadDolphins said:


> I think what's impressive is the total attendance still standing. I understand the average attendance because of the stadium size, since that doesn't matter when it comes to the number of games, but after 1994 the tournament went from 52 matches to 64 matches. If Brazil doesn't top the 1994 total number, its most likely the total attendance record will stand until at least 2026. Qatar certainly won't. Russia...maybe. The Women's world cup is now expanded for 2015 and on from 16 teams to 24 teams. So Canada may pass the total attendance of 1999, but probably not the average. Another impressive thing about 1999...how many people from outside of America do you think bought tickets? Probably not many...maybe some from China and Canada. But 1999 is what launched the Women's world cup into the massive tournament it is, and I'm sure the percentage of ticket buyers from the host country was much larger. Now its become a destination event where people from around the world make a trip to, but I don't think it was until after 1999.


 Brazil wont . Our stadiums for the WC has lower total capacity when compare to 1994. Neither Russia 2018


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

No country will ever reach that attendence again.


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

AbbeyRoadDolphins said:


> The Women's world cup is now expanded for 2015 and on from 16 teams to 24 teams. So Canada may pass the total attendance of 1999, but probably not the average. Another impressive thing about 1999...how many people from outside of America do you think bought tickets? Probably not many...maybe some from China and Canada. But 1999 is what launched the Women's world cup into the massive tournament it is, and I'm sure the percentage of ticket buyers from the host country was much larger. Now its become a destination event where people from around the world make a trip to, but I don't think it was until after 1999.


I don't know why you still refer to the 1999 World Cup when it has already been topped by a more recent one. There were more tickets sold for the 2011 World Cup than for any other Women's World Cup before. And with return of double-headers, next years World Cup won't get anywhere near the record which Germany has set three years ago.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*the bidding process*

* 15 Apr 2014: Completed & signed Declaration of Interest form submitted.

* 30 Apr 2014: FIFA provides bidding documentation.

* 15 Jun 2014: Signed Bidding Terms & Conditions submitted.

* 31 Oct 2014: Bid Book and associated documentation lodged.

* Mar 2015: Host nation for 2019 FIFA Women’s World Cup announced.


----------



## Tony E Architecture (Mar 26, 2014)

This is my personal evaluation of the Official Bidders:

South Africa:

Have the experience of Hosting major Tournaments, after Hosting the 2010 Fifa World Cup successfully. Have plenty of Modern Stadiums up to Modern requirements. These are the Stadiums I would choose for the South Africa Bid:

FNB Stadium, Johannesburg (94,700 Seats).
Durban Stadium, Durban (64,000 Seats).
Cape Town Stadium, Cape Town (62,000 Seats).
Nelson Mandela Bay Stadium, Port Elizabeth (49,000 Seats).
Mbombela Stadium, Nelspruit (41,000 Seats).
Peter Mokaba Stadium, Polokwane (40,000 Seats).


South Korea:

Again, have plenty of Modern Stadiums up to Modern requirements. Successfully Co-Hosted the 2002 Fifa World Cup with Japan. Successfully Hosted the 2002 Asian Games in Busan and the 2011 IAAF World Athletics Championships in Daegu. They will also Host the 2014 Asian Games in Incheon and the 2018 Winter Olympics and Paralympics in PyeongChang. These are the Stadiums I would choose for the South Korea Bid:

Seoul World Cup Stadium, Seoul (67,000 Seats).
Daegu Stadium, Daegu (66,000 Seats).
Busan Asiad Stadium, Busan (54,000 Seats).
Ulsan Munsu Football Stadium, Ulsan (45,000 Seats).
Gwangju World Cup Stadium, Gwangju (45,000 Seats).
Incheon Asiad Main Stadium, Incheon (30,000 Seats). (Downscaled after 2014 Asian Games).

Overall, I'm supporting the South Africa Bid. It would be apart of a Good Legacy after the 2010 Fifa World Cup and South Korea have/are already Hosted alot.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Stadiums of South Africa*

FNB Stadium, Johannesburg (94,700 Seats).











Durban Stadium, Durban (64,000 Seats).











Cape Town Stadium, Cape Town (62,000 Seats).











Nelson Mandela Bay Stadium, Port Elizabeth (49,000 Seats).











Mbombela Stadium, Nelspruit (41,000 Seats).











Peter Mokaba Stadium, Polokwane (40,000 Seats).
















Tony E Architecture said:


> This is my personal evaluation of the Official Bidders:
> 
> South Africa:
> 
> ...


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Stadiums of South Korea*

Seoul World Cup Stadium, Seoul (67,000 Seats).












Daegu Stadium, Daegu (66,000 Seats).












Busan Asiad Stadium, Busan (54,000 Seats).












Ulsan Munsu Football Stadium, Ulsan (45,000 Seats).












Gwangju World Cup Stadium, Gwangju (45,000 Seats).












Incheon Asiad Main Stadium, Incheon (30,000 Seats). (Downscaled after 2014 Asian Games).














Tony E Architecture said:


> This is my personal evaluation of the Official Bidders:
> 
> South Africa:
> 
> ...


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*FFF president Noël Le Graët Today announced that France are to bid to host the FIFA Women’s World Cup 2019.*

France has applied to host the 2019 Women’s World Cup, federation president Noël Le Graët announced on Friday 25th April.

Ranked No. 4 in the world, France becomes the most serious of known 2019 host applicants thus far. 
South Korea and South Africa publicly expressed their intent to bid, but most other bids remain mysterious and unofficial.

FIFA told The Equalizer earlier this month that it would not at this time make public the countries which applied to host the 2019 Women’s World Cup.

Canada will host the 2015 Women’s World Cup next summer. Germany hosted the last edition in 2011.


----------



## Tony E Architecture (Mar 26, 2014)

adeaide said:


> France has applied to host the 2019 Women’s World Cup, federation president Noël Le Graët announced on Friday 25th April.
> 
> Ranked No. 4 in the world, France becomes the most serious of known 2019 host applicants thus far.
> South Korea and South Africa publicly expressed their intent to bid, but most other bids remain mysterious and unofficial.
> ...



These are the Stadiums I would use for France's Bid and if they eventually Host:

Stadium de France, Paris (St Denis), France (81,000 Seats).
Stadium Velodrome, Marseille, France (67,000 Seats).
New Lyon Stadium, Lyon, France (61,000 Seats).
Grand Stadium Lille, Lille, France (52,000 Seats).
Parc des Princes, Paris, France (47,000 Seats).
New Bordeaux Stadium, Bordeaux, France (43,000 Seats).

I'm supporting the France Bid now.


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

Tony E Architecture said:


> Stadium de France, Paris (St Denis), France (81,000 Seats).
> Stadium Velodrome, Marseille, France (67,000 Seats).
> New Lyon Stadium, Lyon, France (61,000 Seats).
> Grand Stadium Lille, Lille, France (52,000 Seats).
> ...


There is no way that France will pick their biggest stadiums for games other than the opening one and the final when there are plenty of modern football grounds all over France within a capacity range of 20'000 to 30'000 which are far better suited for the expected crowds of a Women's World Cup. There is also the political pressure to chose a set of host cities which will have been left out of 2016 Euros.

Hence, my choices look like this:
58'000 Stade des Lumières, Lyon (opening match only)
37'000 Stade de la Beaujoire, Nantes
32'900 Stade de la Mosson, Montpellier
29'800 Stade de la Route de Lorient, Rennes
29'000 Stade de Meinau, Strassburg
25'100 Stade Océan, Le Havre
24'900 Stade du Hainaut, Valenciennes
23'200 Stade Louis Dugauguez, Sedan
20'000 Stade Jean-Bouin, Paris
20'000 Stade Bonal, Montbeliard
20'000 Stade des Alpes, Grenoble
81'000 Stade de France, St Denis (final only)


----------



## Andgna (May 1, 2014)

than Brazilian Serie A?


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Andgna said:


> than Brazilian Serie A?


???


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*England and France join 5-nation contest to host the 2019 Women's World Cup*

ZURICH - FIFA says England, France, New Zealand, South Africa and South Korea are interested in hosting 2019 Women's World Cup.

The five candidates must submit formal bids by Oct. 31, and FIFA says its executive committee is scheduled to pick the host next March.

The winner should also host the Under-20 Women's World Cup the previous year.

FIFA says India and Japan are competing to host the Club World Cup in 2015 and '16. Brazil, Japan and the United Arab Emirates have expressed interest in hosting the event in 2017 and '18.

FIFA's board will pick those hosts at a Sept. 25-26 meeting in Zurich.

Bosnia and Herzegovina, Egypt, Finland, Northern Ireland and Sweden want to host the Under-17 Women's World Cup in 2018.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-sediar-mundial-de-clubes-em-2017-e-2018.html


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Hopes for New Zealand or South Africa.

France would be a great pick also.


----------



## Tony E Architecture (Mar 26, 2014)

England should Host it IMO.


----------



## AbbeyRoadDolphins (Apr 16, 2014)

Alright, why can't I post what I'm trying to post? It keeps saying "limited by the number of URL's and forbidden words". I didn't post any URL's and didn't use any curse words.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

PBS


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

pbs


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

I dont think South Korea has any chances because Japan is the favorite for 2023.

Europe already hosted in Germany, and England is not a competitive team.

France is incrising it popularity, will have the stadiums because of Euro 2016. but Germany got it in 2011.

New Zealand would be a new frontier, but the team is not that good.

South Africa may be the favorites: they got the stadiums, they will host u-20 in 2016 and Africa never host it. The team is weak though. 

For me it will be:

1. South Africa
2. France

Not a surprise:

3. New Zealand

A surprise:

4. England

Zero chances:

5. South Korea


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> Since you are a self-acclaimed stadium guru and 'quite an expert on stadium issues', please share with us your unrivaled knowledge and disclose why these stadiums should be used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Made my day


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*High interest in hosting FIFA competitions*

(FIFA.com) Friday 9 May 2014


FIFA is delighted to see the impressive interest from its member associations in hosting a FIFA competition, 
after the bidding process was opened for eight tournaments including the FIFA Women’s World Cup 2019™. 

A total of 31 declarations of interest have been received and FIFA has submitted the bidding documents, 
which the relevant member associations have to sign and return before the FIFA Executive Committee assigns the tournament.


Five countries have declared an interest in hosting the FIFA Women’s World Cup 2019™, namely 
England, France, Korea Republic, New Zealand and South Africa. 
Of these countries, England, France, Korea Republic and New Zealand also want to host the FIFA U-20 Women’s World Cup 2018. 
In principle, FIFA prefers these two tournaments to take place in the same country. 
South Africa will host the FIFA U-20 Women’s World Cup in 2016.


For the FIFA U-17 Women’s World Cup 2018, five declarations of interest have been received: 
Bosnia and Herzegovina, Egypt, Finland, Northern Ireland and Sweden are aiming to host the competition. 
For the three women’s competitions, the deadline for submitting the hosting agreement together with all the signed bidding documents is 
31 October 2014, with the final decision on the hosts currently scheduled to take place at the first FIFA Executive Committee meeting in 2015.


The bidding process has also been opened for four editions of the FIFA Club World Cup, FIFA’s major club competition. 
India and Japan have expressed a wish to host the tournament in 2015 and 2016, while Brazil, Japan and UAE want to host it in 2017 and 2018. 
The complete set of bidding documents has to be provided by 25 August 2014 and the Executive Committee will select the host in September 2014.


Finally, FIFA welcomes the high level of interest in hosting the FIFA Beach Soccer World Cup 2017. 
A total of 12 countries are aiming to host the tournament: 
Argentina, Bahamas, Brazil, Cayman Islands, Costa Rica, Ecuador, Egypt, El Salvador, Germany, Trinidad and Tobago, UAE and USA. 
These member associations will have to submit their definitive bids including all signed bidding and hosting documents by 1 October 2014. 
The host will be appointed by the Executive Committee at its meeting in December 2014.


----------



## AbbeyRoadDolphins (Apr 16, 2014)

England is the favorite I think. They put 80,000 fans in Wembley for the USA-Japan Women's Olympic final. I don't think after Great Britain was eliminated anyone expected that. 

South Korea is least likely with Japan likely hosting 2023. New Zealand is interesting, they've never hosted a men's world cup unlike the others, so that could be a big boost to them. 

Europe has only hosted in 1995 (which was before the tourney became a massive success in 1999) and 2011, so I don't think 2011 will hurt them.


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

AbbeyRoadDolphins said:


> England is the favorite I think. They put 80,000 fans in Wembley for the USA-Japan Women's Olympic final. I don't think after Great Britain was eliminated anyone expected that.
> 
> South Korea is least likely with Japan likely hosting 2023. New Zealand is interesting, they've never hosted a men's world cup unlike the others, so that could be a big boost to them.
> 
> Europe has only hosted in 1995 (which was before the tourney became a massive success in 1999) and 2011, so I don't think 2011 will hurt them.


OK, that doesn't make sense. They are going to deny South Korea's 2019 bid, because of the assumption that Japan will win the 2023 bid? Shouldn't the earlier bid be decided first?


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

will101 said:


> OK, that doesn't make sense. They are going to deny South Korea's 2019 bid, because of the assumption that Japan will win the 2023 bid? Shouldn't the earlier bid be decided first?


In that case FIFA wanted the World Champion to host it but because Japan got OG and RWC, they decided to bid for 2023, so FIFA will probably wait


----------



## AbbeyRoadDolphins (Apr 16, 2014)

will101 said:


> OK, that doesn't make sense. They are going to deny South Korea's 2019 bid, because of the assumption that Japan will win the 2023 bid? Shouldn't the earlier bid be decided first?


I know, but the competition is so stiff for 2019 anyway and it seems Japan is serious about 2023, so I do think FIFA would go on that assumption. Japan has one of the best teams and attendance at their games has skyrocketed, so I think they'd wait.


----------

